# Elephant Pattern



## Sassycrafty1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello Ladies,
A lot of you ladies asked for the pattern for the elephant so here it is.

The head, body, arms is the same as for the bear.
The legs add 4 more rows
Trunk Pattern:
Row 1: Ch 2 6 sc in second ch from hook, place marker for rounds.
Row 2: 2 sc in each stitch around (12)
Row 3: 2 sc in the next 3 sts, 1 sc in the next 9 sts (15)
Rows 4-14: sc in each st around
Row 15: 2 sc in each st around
Row 16: sc in each st around
Break off thread and sew to head.
Embroidery mouth on bottom underneath trunk in a v shape.

Elephant Ears Pattern:
Row 1: Ch 15 sc in second ch from hook and in each ch across (14)
Row 2: Dec 1 st (sc2tog- 1 dec made) sc across to last 2 sts make dec
Row 3: Sc across row
Row 4: Dec 1 st, sc across to last 2 sts, dec st
Row 5: sc across row
Row 6: Dec 1 st, sc across to last 2 sts, dec st
Row 7: Sc across row
Row 8: Dec 1 st, sc across to last 2 sts
Row 9: Sc across row
Row 10: Dec 1 st, sc across to last 2 sts, dec st
Row 11 - 17: sc across row
Row 18: Dec 1 st at beginning and end.
Break off thread leaving a long tail for sewing.
Sew to elephants head. 

I think that is how I did it. Feel free to play around with this pattern and do let me know if there are any mistakes in it.
Thank you all


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting this .I will definately be having a go at making one .Alyson x


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Busy making bear now, but, I copied this and will give it a go also. I am having a great time with this bear. (Sorry, bear is not your pattern). But, your elephant is adorable and just looks like he is saying "Make me next!"
Thank you so very much.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. Will now have to make one. Currently making number 2 bunny. Have a question, what do you do to get the head to stay straight? Mine always seem to lean forward? Thanks again for the wonderful patterns.


----------



## Helena420 (Sep 18, 2011)

A pattern I made had half a straw in the neck to support it - amidst the filling.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Helena420 said:


> A pattern I made had half a straw in the neck to support it - amidst the filling.


I will try that. Thanks


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

How adorable... makes me wish I could crochet!!!


----------



## Helena420 (Sep 18, 2011)

Love the hat and ugg boots! Do you have a pattern?


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh how cute! Thanks.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Could you post the whole pattern? I haven't been online for awhile. thanks.


----------



## Sassycrafty1 (Oct 10, 2011)

TabathaJoy said:


> Thank you for the pattern. Will now have to make one. Currently making number 2 bunny. Have a question, what do you do to get the head to stay straight? Mine always seem to lean forward? Thanks again for the wonderful patterns.


When sewing to the body I sew it several times tightly around, that way it is not floppy. Hope that helps looking forward to seeing bunny number 2


----------



## Sassycrafty1 (Oct 10, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> Could you post the whole pattern? I haven't been online for awhile. thanks.


Got to the main section and look for my post titled Bunny and Teddy Bear Pattern I think I posted it back on Feb 22. If not pm me.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Will do. I don't have Internet at home right now due to being harassed and they kept my house vibrating and a Word file was damaged. I am at the library right now. Thanks.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I didn't find it today - will look for it later. judy


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi 

Thanx for the Elephant pattern - can you send the link for the bear pattern - I don't have it. 

Ann


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorry Sassycrafty

I've just seen the reply you'd given someone else and have now found your original entry and printed the pattern. Thank you.
Ann


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

HI, This is the cutest elephant I have seen. Thanks so much for the pattern........ladybuys


----------



## Sassycrafty1 (Oct 10, 2011)

ann44 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanx for the Elephant pattern - can you send the link for the bear pattern - I don't have it.
> 
> Ann


Go to the section titled Main and look for it there ,I posted the pattern there back in Feb 22 called Bunny and Teddy bear pattern
If you can not find it PM me.


----------



## Daffadowndilly (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you for the elephant pattern. Found the bunny & bear also. Now I have a dilemna - which one to make? I have only one grand daughter who already has so many toys.


----------



## bmbeliever (Aug 22, 2011)

Sassycrafty1 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> A lot of you ladies asked for the pattern for the elephant so here it is.
> 
> The head, body, arms is the same as for the bear.
> ...


Bear????? I would love the bear pattern also. Thanks for sharring.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you. will start soon


----------



## phyllianna (May 21, 2011)

thanks for sharing 
going to give it a go 

phyllianna


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

He's adorable!!


----------



## Sassycrafty1 (Oct 10, 2011)

bmbeliever said:


> Sassycrafty1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Ladies,
> ...


You can get the bunny and teddy bear pattern on here, I posted it in the main section and called it bunny and teddy bear pattern I believe I posted it
back on Feb 22, and I also posted it in Links and Resources section titled Teddy Bear/Bunny Crocheted Pattern Feb 14th
If you can not find it just pm me let me know so I can send you the pattern in a PDF file.


----------



## Sassycrafty1 (Oct 10, 2011)

ann44 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanx for the Elephant pattern - can you send the link for the bear pattern - I don't have it.
> 
> Ann


Go to links and resources section and type in bunny and teddy bear pattern and it should come up. or it is also in the Main section as well


----------



## Fanika (Sep 21, 2011)

Sassy, this guy is so adorable. Thanks for sharing your pattern with us!


----------



## RaewynH (Mar 4, 2012)

where can I get the bear [pattern. I'm a new member 

thanks


----------



## Sassycrafty1 (Oct 10, 2011)

RaewynH said:


> where can I get the bear [pattern. I'm a new member
> 
> thanks


You can go to Links and Resource section here on KP and look for my post Teddy Bear/Crocheted Bunny pattern or if you can not find it send me a pm


----------



## RaewynH (Mar 4, 2012)

thanks for getting back. I searched a few pages but kept getting sidetracked. I don't think there is enough time to do all the lovely patterns to keep or give away

If you are able please send a direct link if possible please.

thank you


----------



## bluey (Apr 19, 2012)

An adorable elephant. Thank you for sharing your pattern


----------



## Marykate (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi,
I would love to knit this darling pattern. I havent been on for awhile and unfortunately did not get the pattern for the bear so i can not knit it at the moment. Would you please post the rest of the pattern. Thankyou very much!


----------

